# New expat



## ginnie (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just moved to Canada from the U.S. and am mainly concerned about the cost of everything. My husband's company transferred his job but didn't give him an increase in salary. This week I bought curtains for our new house at Pier 1. I went online to check Pier 1's website, and the same curtains are being sold in their stores in the U.S. for half the price! How do people cope with the price increases?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ginnie said:


> I've just moved to Canada from the U.S. and am mainly concerned about the cost of everything. My husband's company transferred his job but didn't give him an increase in salary. This week I bought curtains for our new house at Pier 1. I went online to check Pier 1's website, and the same curtains are being sold in their stores in the U.S. for half the price! How do people cope with the price increases?


Perhaps your husband is underpaid for his job in this country/Province. I took a quick glance at minimum wage rates in the US and note they are considerably lower than that in Ontario. I don't know what State you're from but in Ontario minimum wage is $10.25 per hour.

Things do cost more in Canada vs USA so you must get used to it or take a trip across the border for what you need/want. Also with the Canadian $ at premium, buying your US $ will mean you get even more for your money.


----------

